# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Metro 7-11's Are Stuck in 19th Century

## MikeOKC

I had a huge embarrassment today. A friend of mine from out of town went to a 7-11 and tried to buy a lottery ticket. No luck as 7-11 doesn't sell lottery tickets. He then walked over to the freezer to buy a Red Bull. No luck as 7-11 doesn't sell Red Bull. He apparently asked the clerk about it and the clerk got rather heated with him in giving an absurd reason for not selling the tickets and then explained how Red Bull was not sold originally because of its high caffeine content which the owner opposed. Of course, we all know it's commonplace now and he sells other high caffeine drinks but still no Red Bull because of bad feelings between the distributor and the owner of these 7-11's. A person standing in line made a remark to him about them not selling condoms and other things the owner doesn't "approve" of. The person in line also said the owner helped fund the anti-lottery forces back when it was first instituted here in Oklahoma.

Wait a minute. This is all ridiculous. The OKC 7-11's are the only independent 7-11 stores in the WORLD. The rest are run by the TRUE 7-11. Not this 19th century knock-off from the 19th century who was given a license to use the name and logo years ago. This latest problem with my buddy really riled me as the owner (Jim Brown) has "moral" reasons for everything and yet he still sells beer out of his freezers because there's obviously just too much CASH with that to give the Bud and Coors up. Hypocrite.

These "independent" 7-11's in Oklahoma City are an embarrassment. Does anyone know when this special arrangement with 7-11 is scheduled to end?

I plan to never step a foot in a local 7-11 and if you agree, remember there's something else not far away. Why give this man our money? I'd like to see REAL 7-11's in Oklahoma City!

----------


## Bunty

I bet there's plenty of Christians in OKC who strongly disagree with you.

----------


## PennyQuilts

It is his store, he can sell what he wants.  They have had those stores since I was a kid, at least.  Go somewhere else.

----------


## rondvu

I know 7-11 has not updated the appearance of their stores since the early 70's, same brick and red metal roofs. They always seems to share joint tenancy with a liquor store for some reason. They are cramped and dingy. The employess are always pleasant, no complaints there. I would like them to upgrade like like On Que or Git and Go.

----------


## bluedogok

I prefer the OKC 7-11's to the Southland owned ones. I don't think the arrangement (whatever it is) will ever end, it was started in the 50's with the first store at NW 23rd & Portland. I do think their design needs to be updated though and would prefer a QuikTrip over either form of 7-11.

----------


## okcpulse

> I had a huge embarrassment today. A friend of mine from out of town went to a 7-11 and tried to buy a lottery ticket. No luck as 7-11 doesn't sell lottery tickets. He then walked over to the freezer to buy a Red Bull. No luck as 7-11 doesn't sell Red Bull. He apparently asked the clerk about it and the clerk got rather heated with him in giving an absurd reason for not selling the tickets and then explained how Red Bull was not sold originally because of its high caffeine content which the owner opposed. Of course, we all know it's commonplace now and he sells other high caffeine drinks but still no Red Bull because of bad feelings between the distributor and the owner of these 7-11's. A person standing in line made a remark to him about them not selling condoms and other things the owner doesn't "approve" of. The person in line also said the owner helped fund the anti-lottery forces back when it was first instituted here in Oklahoma.
> 
> Wait a minute. This is all ridiculous. The OKC 7-11's are the only independent 7-11 stores in the WORLD. The rest are run by the TRUE 7-11. Not this 19th century knock-off from the 19th century who was given a license to use the name and logo years ago. This latest problem with my buddy really riled me as the owner (Jim Brown) has "moral" reasons for everything and yet he still sells beer out of his freezers because there's obviously just too much CASH with that to give the Bud and Coors up. Hypocrite.
> 
> These "independent" 7-11's in Oklahoma City are an embarrassment. Does anyone know when this special arrangement with 7-11 is scheduled to end?
> 
> I plan to never step a foot in a local 7-11 and if you agree, remember there's something else not far away. Why give this man our money? I'd like to see REAL 7-11's in Oklahoma City!


Metro 7-11's do not sell lottery tickets because of a company policy that mandates only $24 is kept in the cash register at any one time.  They are very diligent about that policy.  And since the OLC required that all lottery outlets keep at least $600 in the register for prize money, 7-11 opted out of selling lottery tickets.

As for the Red Bull... I'm lost on that one.  THey used to sell them a few years ago.  But the 19th Century?  Considering that gas stations much less convenience stores didn't exist prior to the 1930s... that's a stretch.

But I see where you are coming from.

----------


## onthestrip

I suppose he can sell what he wants but the whole not selling red bull and condoms thing just doesnt make sense.  You wont sell red bull but have coffee and every other caffieine drink.  But the not selling condoms thing is just strange.  I hate to say it, but many of the common customers at 7-11 probably need to be using some sort of birth control.

----------


## bluedogok

I can understand Red Bull if he has an issue with the distributor, as far as condom, they are a high theft item. When I worked at Skaggs almost 20 years ago it was a pretty highly shoplifted item. Maybe it has more to do with that than any "moral" reasoning.

----------


## Steve

If I were to travel back in time, let's say the 1870s, I'd be pretty happy to find a 7-Eleven serving orange slushies, cheese sticks microwave hamburgers. And I really doubt anything like Maxum could be found at news stands back then.

----------


## Architect2010

Thats strange. As I've bought condoms from 7-11's before and whoever said that they are dingy and old. Umm, I guess you didn't know that 7-11 has been rebuilding and building new locations all over. I swear, I've never seen the aggressiveness of a convenience store expansion as 7-11 and they are far from dingy. However, some of their older stores I cannot say the same for. XD

----------


## Joe Kimball

I want to say that the OP was using hyperbole in their title (quite humorously, IMHO), but I can't for the life of me be certain.

Some of them *are* updating---it's a slight remodel.

Thankfully many 7-Eleven's are near another C-store that carries the omitted goods.

----------


## SouthsideSooner

I think that the Browns do a pretty good job with the 7-11's in OKC but they are quirky in some ways and are very set in their ways..

They are tough negotiators with their vendors. They caught Red Bull selling to one of their competitors at a lower price and threw them out of their stores....for good.

Like okcpulse said, they view the lottery ticket thing as a security issue...

----------


## Steve

I wonder if those who don't play the lottery are happy to have a clean convenience store chain where they know they won't have to wait 10 minutes behind a guy cashing in his tickets. I know people who avoid Circle Ks for this very reason.

----------


## GWB

> I bet there's plenty of Christians in OKC who strongly disagree with you.


Huh?  I don't get it.  Or is just this another one of your Christian bashing posts?   :Dizzy:

----------


## bluedogok

> I wonder if those who don't play the lottery are happy to have a clean convenience store chain where they know they won't have to wait 10 minutes behind a guy cashing in his tickets. I know people who avoid Circle Ks for this very reason.


I know that I tend to avoid certain stores down here because of that very reason, Valero stores are notorious for it and we have many more of them than we do 7-11. In South Austin I can only think if maybe three 7-11's and they have closed three of them since I moved down here. The Brown's run a much better 7-11 than Southland does.

----------


## MadMonk

I once interviewed for an IT job with them when I was first starting out. Keep in mind that this was over 10 years ago.

It was a bizzare experience. Their offices were on Macarthur, attached to a 7-11 store. I filled out the application papers in an old '70s-era conference room. Before I met the guy who was to interview me, I was asked to take what amounted to a 3rd grade math exam administered by "Flo" the receptionist. I tried to explain that I was applying for the IT position, not a store position, but Flo was adamant that everyone has to take the test (I got a 100, yay!) 

The guy interviewing me was their only existing IT person. He seemed like a good guy and was even a little apologetic about everything (i.e. the "test") and admitted to being a little embarrassed by their "computer room" (for good reason). Their "infrastructure" consisted of piles of 28.8k modems and a couple white-box servers in a dusty closet on some wooden shelves. I guess it got the job done though. After speaking with the guy for a while he said that one of the other managers wanted to speak with me as well. I think he was related to the owners. It seemed like a lot of the office folk were relatives. Finance manager was the sister, Purchasing manager was another family member, etc. The interview was going well and he said that, as part of my probationary period, I would be working for a week or two in one of their 7-11 stores to become familiar with how things worked. "You mean, like behind the counter?" I asked. I must have had a concerned look on my face because he began this whole long, drawn-out diatribe that boiled down to his philosophy that, just because I had a fancy MIS degree, I wasn't any better than anyone else and wouldn't be treated any different from any other employee. I proceded to tell him that I wasn't born with a silver spoon in my mouth and have had to work hard for everything I've ever accomplished - college degree included - and that I didn't have family to depend on for my first steps into my career. I think he could tell I was a bit insulted. I was fine with the prospect of learning their systems first-hand, but his whole narrative was what irked me.

I guess the rest of the interview was't very memorable. We said our goodbyes and the IT guy walked me out. He called me a couple days later and wanted me to come in for a 2nd interview. I lied and told him that I had found another job and that I was no longer interested. I think he knew it was BS, but for what they were paying, working with those bunch of nepotistic yahoos was not going to be worth the hassle.

----------


## Jon27

I like 7-11, went there tonight.  Cheap gas that doesn't hurt my car.  Went there last weekend for a .69 Big Gulp.  They don't have the Redbull, but do have Rockstar and Monster which I think are better AND cheaper.  It's a frikin' gas station!!  Get over it!!!

----------


## Richard at Remax

7-11 is also one of the few stores that carry my favorite Ol' Glory energy drinks. $.99baby

----------


## Bunty

> Huh?  I don't get it.  Or is just this another one of your Christian bashing posts?


Good Lord, I thought everyone knew that a lot of Christians, in particular the ones on the right, are opposed to gambling.  They and some of their elected officials kept us from getting lotteries and casinos legalized during the 1990s.  They also don't like the idea of making condoms available due to their belief that it promotes the practice of fornication.  A lot of them think strong drink, including coffee is bad.

----------


## ddavidson8

Those lottery customers are a royal pain. Worse than crack addicts if you ask me. They are oblivious to the people waiting behind them. Then they buy all their scratch offs and go behind the building to scratch them off.

----------


## bluedogok

> Good Lord, I thought everyone knew that a lot of Christians, in particular the ones on the right, are opposed to gambling.  They and some of their elected officials kept us from getting lotteries and casinos legalized during the 1990s.  They also don't like the idea of making condoms available due to their belief that it promotes the practice of fornication.  A lot of them think strong drink, including coffee is bad.


That would make up about 10% of the ones that I have known, but they do tend to be the more vocal ones.

----------


## kevinpate

Say what you want about their politics, the soft drink prices are generally reasonable, at least for tier II like AW and Sunkist, the 99C Big Bites double packs smoked sausage dawgs are amongst the best and most filling cheapo snacks/meal around, and their gas is competitive.

My shop moves soon and their won't be a 7-11 directly on my route.  I'll just go out of my way a bit and pick up a couple of days worth of my favs rather than a day at a time.

As for their staff, good folks by and large.  Everyone has someone, so yeah, they on occasion have their pills, but it's very very rare, at least in the souths ide locations I tend to visit.

----------


## hipsterdoofus

Heaven forbid - no lottery tickets?  I bet your friend ran away screaming huh?  Sheesh...people get worked up over the stupidest things.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> As I've bought condoms from 7-11's before...


LOL, for so many reasons.

----------


## GWB

> Good Lord, I thought everyone knew that a lot of Christians, in particular the ones on the right, are opposed to gambling.  They and some of their elected officials kept us from getting lotteries and casinos legalized during the 1990s.  They also don't like the idea of making condoms available due to their belief that it promotes the practice of fornication.  A lot of them think strong drink, including coffee is bad.


Our Governor, Brad Henry, is Southern Baptist fellow if I'm not mistaken.  He was pretty instrumental in helping to get the lottery legalized if I remember correctly.  

Condoms?  I don't think Christians have a problem with them.  Many of them use them as a form of birth control while have sex with their spouse.

Christians think coffee is bad?  That's news to me.  When's the last time you stepped foot in a church?   Many of them have their own little cafes where the sell cappuccinos, lattes, etc.

You can go back to your Christian bashing now.

----------


## scootinger

> Our Governor, Brad Henry, is Southern Baptist fellow if I'm not mistaken.  He was pretty instrumental in helping to get the lottery legalized if I remember correctly.  
> 
> Condoms?  I don't think Christians have a problem with them.  Many of them use them as a form of birth control while have sex with their spouse.
> 
> Christians think coffee is bad?  That's news to me.  When's the last time you stepped foot in a church?   Many of them have their own little cafes where the sell cappuccinos, lattes, etc.
> 
> You can go back to your Christian bashing now.


No...I don't think their problem is Christian people as a whole, but more so far-right fundamentalist Christians, who are opposed to all of those things (perhaps with the exception of coffee). I know people who do indeed think lottery/gambling *is* immoral, and wouldn't want to do business within such areas. As for condoms, I think it might have something to do with the fact that Mr. Brown is a devout Catholic and adheres to the Catholic Church's views on birth control.

And I'll concur that going into a 7-11 store in OKC (even one of the new ones!) feels like walking into the 70s...they really need to update their stores. Maybe he should follow the example set by his buddies at QuikTrip, whom he has an agreement not to compete with...they vigorously rebuild/remodel stores (even profitable ones) in order to keep customer perceptions of the chain positive. For example, when I was in Tulsa this weekend I saw a QT store that was probably no more than 10-15 years old, and they were building a new, slightly-larger store about 5 feet behind the old one! (probably to tear the old one down to build more gas pumps) That's almost going too far IMO but I think it would be beneficial for 7-11 follow their example.

----------


## solitude

I think a convenience store not selling lottery tickets in a lottery state is nothing less than weird. The "It's just a freaking gas station" comment completely misses the point. Not selling condoms? The OP made a good point that the morality cop owner, Mr. Brown, has no problem selling alcohol! I remember the 7-11 stores in Oklahoma City not selling Red Bull and heard the story and thought it was absurd. The family that runs the OKC stores are wingnuts who always have an excuse for their strange ways. Like the whole "security" thing with selling lottery tickets. Why can every other convenience store I've ever stepped into in any lottery state in America handle it, but 7-11 in Oklahoma City cannot? Sounds like less a "security" issue and more like his morality policing with his stores. But as someone said, he can sell what he wants - it's his store, no question about that. *However, people with values that differ from fundamentalism can shop elsewhere.*

Just another reason I wish the best for Oklahoma City, but like Pete, Kerry, Hot Rod and others, find that enjoying it from *afar* is the best way to wish OKC well.

----------


## grantgeneral78

7-11 does alot for MD and there hearts must be in the right place, and as for updating get over it! Not everything has to be updated some things are classics leave them alone.

----------


## GWB

> I think a convenience store not selling lottery tickets in a lottery state is nothing less than weird. The "It's just a freaking gas station" comment completely misses the point. Not selling condoms? The OP made a good point that the morality cop owner, Mr. Brown, has no problem selling alcohol! I remember the 7-11 stores in Oklahoma City not selling Red Bull and heard the story and thought it was absurd. The family that runs the OKC stores are wingnuts who always have an excuse for their strange ways. Like the whole "security" thing with selling lottery tickets. Why can every other convenience store I've ever stepped into in any lottery state in America handle it, but 7-11 in Oklahoma City cannot? Sounds like less a "security" issue and more like his morality policing with his stores. But as someone said, he can sell what he wants - it's his store, no question about that. *However, people with values that differ from fundamentalism can shop elsewhere.*
> 
> Just another reason I wish the best for Oklahoma City, but like Pete, Kerry, Hot Rod and others, find that enjoying it from *afar* is the best way to wish OKC well.


Don't you love it when left-wing commies come here to bash the good people of OK?  Solitude is prolly sitting in France right now sipping some French wine, eating limburger cheese (with her little French poodle of course) while posting on OKCTALK.com with her iPhone.  I just love it when these uppity leftists post here with their judgmental, "better than everyone else" attitude.  And she "wishes the best for OKC, but enjoys doing it from afar".  Isn't that a riot?   Solitude, we wish you the best too and couldn't be happier that you are living your life afar--*way afar*.   :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## solitude

> Don't you love it when left-wing commies come here to bash the good people of OK?  Solitude is prolly sitting in France right now sipping some French wine, eating limburger cheese (with her little French poodle of course) while posting on OKCTALK.com with her iPhone.  I just love it when these uppity leftists post here with their judgmental, "better than everyone else" attitude.  And she "wishes the best for OKC, but enjoys doing it from afar".  Isn't that a riot?   Solitude, we wish you the best too and couldn't be happier that you are living your life afar--*way afar*.


So _personal_. 

And you're *just* the kind of "Christian" I'm talking about. By the way, I'm a guy - not a "she."

Calling me a "Commie" is not against the TOS? There's a big difference, GWB, (not that you would understand) between Social Democracy/Democratic Socialism and the Communism of the Old Soviet Union.

You remind me of Spartan. Hmmmmm......

----------


## PennyQuilts

Honestly, my jaw is dropping over this whole thread.

Let's get all excited about shoe repair places, instead!

----------


## solitude

> Honestly, my jaw is dropping over this whole thread.
> 
> Let's get all excited about shoe repair places, instead!


Your jaw drops almost 24/7 at OKCTalk. You wake up, spend the day and go to bed here. Looking at all your posts, I wonder when you have time to do anything else. TMJ?

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Your jaw drops almost 24/7 at OKCTalk. You wake up, spend the day and go to bed here. Looking at all your posts, I wonder when you have time to do anything else. TMJ?


What's the matter, Solitude?  Not made any new friends so you have to come back here and go on the attack?  Glad to see your sweet posts.  I'm flattered you decided to go back and read what I've written.  I'm kind of surprised you'd take the time to do that.  How do you have time to do all that?

----------


## Thunder

Can we stop with the personal attacks?  We're suppose to be talking about 7-11!

I think the stores is just fine.  They have been doing some changes, but I don't see a need to completely convert them completely.  It's a style that they like.  If anyone don't like it, then stop going there and complaining about it.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Can we stop with the personal attacks?  We're suppose to be talking about 7-11!
> 
> I think the stores is just fine.  They have been doing some changes, but I don't see a need to completely convert them completely.  It's a style that they like.  If anyone don't like it, then stop going there and complaining about it.


Well said.

----------


## sgt. pepper

well i never buy lottery tickets, red bull, beer or condums at 7-11....just gas, big gulps and maybe a candy bar. if they do not have what i want, i will go some place else. i love QT, i think 7-11 can learn a lot from them. to bad there are no QT's around here. and yes if people don't like 7-11...then please stop complaining and go some where else, 7-11's are good stores for the most part.

----------


## MikeLucky

I've said it before and I'll say it again..... I would give up a kidney if we could get even just ONE QuikTrip in the metro..... preferably on Sooner road in the Norman area......

QT puts the metro area 7-11's to so much shame its pathetic.

----------


## BailJumper

I haven't bothered to read this whole thread (starting making my head hurt), but I was just talking the other day with the wife that 7-11 needs to step up their game or places like On-Cue are going to overtake them. Maybe not in quantity, but certainly in quality.

I already will pass up 7-11 and other stations if I know I'm going to be going by an On-Cue. Their gas is usually low priced and the stores are new and clean - and you can't pass up that buffet of deep fried healthy food they serve up!

I noticed some of the 7-11's are changing their stores around with bigger checkout area (must mean less stock) and updated soda fountains. However, the interior still looks really old and small town.

Their not gross yet, but its getting there.

As for Lottery tickets - its their business, let them do what they want. I don't have a problem with it.

----------


## Jesseda

i live in moore and i like my 7-11, every time the have the jerrys kids telethone, 7-11  goes all out and decorates the stores,  picture baby contest, games and more, I think our 7-11s are unique and community oriented. well at least the ones i go into in moore are.

----------


## BG918

I hate 7-11 because they are what prevents QuikTrip from expanding into the OKC Metro.

----------


## sgt. pepper

> I hate 7-11 because they are what prevents QuikTrip from expanding into the OKC Metro.


what's the deal with that? do they have some kind of agreement that no QT's in OKC and no 7-11's in tulsa? that's a rip off. is 7-11 afraid that QT will put them out of business? good competition i say.

----------


## BG918

> what's the deal with that? do they have some kind of agreement that no QT's in OKC and no 7-11's in tulsa? that's a rip off. is 7-11 afraid that QT will put them out of business? good competition i say.


I don't know the whole story but it was some kind of agreement made a long time ago when QT was just in Tulsa looking to (naturally) expand to OKC.  It was really just a Tulsa/metro convenience store for many years.  Now you'll find QT EVERYWHERE in and around Tulsa and also throughout Texas, Kansas, Missouri, and even Iowa, Illinois, Georgia and Arizona.  I wouldn't be surprised if they are completely nationwide in 10 years or so..except for OKC.   :Hammer:

----------


## Richard at Remax

I was spoiled by QT when I went to TU for a few years

----------


## mOKCie

7-11 does not have any ethanol in their gasoline.  That alone puts them light years ahead of most convenient stores in this country.

----------


## HSC-Sooner

> what's the deal with that? do they have some kind of agreement that no QT's in OKC and no 7-11's in tulsa? that's a rip off. is 7-11 afraid that QT will put them out of business? good competition i say.


I think that was the agreement.  I don't remember seeing 7-11s in Tulsa and no QTs in OKC.  It's a good deal for them I guess, though Tulsa gets the better convenience/gas station.

For the OP: there are other stores where you can find lottery tickets and condoms, so you don't have to go to 7-11s.  However, the OP does bring up a good point.  Whenever someone owns a franchise store, there are usual standards in what they can or cannot serve.  If a Muslim businessman wants to open up a Rib Crib, he cannot avoid serving pork.  He has to follow standards, despite his beliefs.

Granted, a convenience store is a lot different but in interest of a civil discussion, I do see a point.

----------


## metro

> I've said it before and I'll say it again..... I would give up a kidney if we could get even just ONE QuikTrip in the metro..... preferably on Sooner road in the Norman area......
> 
> QT puts the metro area 7-11's to so much shame its pathetic.


Thus we have the new On Cue's which are like Quick Trip or better IMO. This thread is pathetic really. It's a private business, if you don't like it don't patronize it, enough said. As for the look of 7-11, I agree it is outdated and crammed, however I was just in 7-11's in San Francisco, San Diego and other cities elsewhere and they are no different, only the ones I've seen in Cali don't sell gas, they are just a convenience store only.

----------


## Tex

FYI OnCue recently opened up at Eastern & Memorial in OKC and will soon open up near 9th and Broadway in Edmond.  Both huge, great looking stores.  Their location puts them at competition with Circle K more than 7-Eleven.

----------


## PennyQuilts

If enough people don't like  what 7-11 has to offer and go elsewhere, 7-11 will adapt or go away.  That is the way it works.  I honestly don't see why anyone would get nasty about it.  It's just business.

----------


## Caboose

> Good Lord, I thought everyone knew that a lot of Christians, in particular the ones on the right, are opposed to gambling.  They and some of their elected officials kept us from getting lotteries and casinos legalized during the 1990s.  They also don't like the idea of making condoms available due to their belief that it promotes the practice of fornication.  A lot of them think strong drink, including coffee is bad.


*facepalm*

----------


## Charlie40

> 7-11 does alot for MD and there hearts must be in the right place, and as for updating get over it! Not everything has to be updated some things are classics leave them alone.


Well Said.

----------


## oneforone

Contrary to popular belief 7-11 is slowly doing remodels and relocations of all of their stores. The remodels include less clutter, drink and food prep areas for the customers and a larger selection of drinks and snacks.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> 7-11 does not have any ethanol in their gasoline.  That alone puts them light years ahead of most convenient stores in this country.


That's wonderful news.  I was under the impression that they _did_ have ethanol in their gas.  I absolutely hate going to the third-world type stations with their decrepit pumps and doubt as to the condition of their fuel tanks.

----------


## native

I wish QT was here in OKC.

----------


## Thunder

Check out Bryant and 44th, a good example from corner to corner.

----------


## circuitboard

When I moved here from Tulsa, 5 years ago, I was made aware of the 7-11 debacle and never stepped foot in 7-11. If you don't like the way the business operates, or moral issues they stand for, do not give them business. Just as I don't like Hobby Lobby's owner and the issues he stand's for, so I goto Michael's instead. Always an alternative, this is a big enough city, to have pleanty of businesses to choose from. Now we can close this thread. LOL

----------


## metro

> That's wonderful news.  I was under the impression that they _did_ have ethanol in their gas.  I absolutely hate going to the third-world type stations with their decrepit pumps and doubt as to the condition of their fuel tanks.


Actually 7-11 DID have ethanol but after prices had dropped for awhile they got rid of the ethanol gas. Notice on their pumps now they have stickers that say they can add it back if prices go up again.... To the other poster who said 7-11 is "light years" above other gas stations on the ethanol issue, that's not even close to correct. They were one of the last to get rid of ethanol, and the station across the street from 7-11 by my house had ethanol free gas the entire time, at only 3-4 cents a gallon more. Couple that with non-ethanol gas gets better gas mileage and doesn't harm your fuel system components, well 7-11 was doing a disservice and selling the "cheaper price" only.

----------


## FFLady

> I suppose he can sell what he wants but the whole not selling red bull and condoms thing just doesnt make sense.  You wont sell red bull but have coffee and every other caffieine drink.  But the not selling condoms thing is just strange.  *I hate to say it, but many of the common customers at 7-11 probably need to be using some sort of birth control*.



LOL - You mean like the ones who stop in to "borrow" the microwaves at lunch time??   :Sofa:

----------


## FritterGirl

My biggest gripe with the 7-11's is their current amount of up-selling that started about a year ago. 

It doesn't matter what you buy, they always suggest something else.  It's really getting on my nerves.  If I want a paper with my coffee and protein bar, I'll get one.

----------


## ronronnie1

> your jaw drops almost 24/7 at okctalk. You wake up, spend the day and go to bed here. Looking at all your posts, i wonder when you have time to do anything else. Tmj?


omgawd! Lol

----------


## oneforone

> LOL - You mean like the ones who stop in to "borrow" the microwaves at lunch time??


You mean like the construction workers, paramedics, police officers, truck drivers, delivery people, and other unwashed people that actually have to work for a living.  

Sorry.... not everybody has a access to a break room nor do they have an hour for lunch, nor an assistant to send out for lunch at a foo foo sandwich place or quaint little diner.

----------


## kevinpate

As doe the upselling, just about everywhere in retail does the upsell.  Either verbally, or by locating impulse buy items where you que up.  Can't recall when it wasn't that way.

As for why ... it's a rather effective way to increase the daily intake.  However, when a staffer asks in a monotone, yes, it can be annoying.

----------


## bornhere

I am inevitably annoyed when I walk in during inventory and there are a bunch of people yelling "seven at one ninety-eight... twelve at three forty-nine... eight at six forty-five," etc. I figured when they went to UPC scanning (fifteen years after the rest of the world) that would stop, but it didn't.

----------


## PennyQuilts

Sounds like some of these posters need an aide to swab their spit.

----------


## FFLady

> You mean like the construction workers, *paramedics, police officers, truck drivers, delivery people*, and other unwashed people that actually have to work for a living.  
> 
> Sorry.... not everybody has a access to a break room nor do they have an hour for lunch, nor an assistant to send out for lunch at a foo foo sandwich place or quaint little diner.


Since I've not seen them use the oven, can't speak of.....

but I'm curious, what exactly is a "foo foo" sandwich???

----------


## Joe Kimball

> but I'm curious, what exactly is a "foo foo" sandwich???


That's parsed as "foo foo _sandwich place_"; that is, a sandwich place decorated either physically or in spirit in a prissy, high-maintenance manner.  Maybe more stylish and hip rather than prissy or high maintenance, in the case of City Bites (regardless of its now vaguely retro scheme).

----------


## MadMonk

> omgawd! Lol


OMFG ROFL!!!!!!!111   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FFLady

> That's parsed as "foo foo _sandwich place_"; that is, a sandwich place decorated either physically or in spirit in a prissy, high-maintenance manner.  Maybe more stylish and hip rather than prissy or high maintenance, in the case of City Bites (regardless of its now vaguely retro scheme).



Oh OK thanx Free Won't - now you have me on the right path, we are also speaking of Panera Bread, yes?

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Since but I'm curious, what exactly is a "foo foo" sandwich???


Hope it isn't made from a foo foo dog!

----------


## rondvu

Dang, who would have thought 7-11 would have gotten this much attention.

----------


## bluedogok

> I am inevitably annoyed when I walk in during inventory and there are a bunch of people yelling "seven at one ninety-eight... twelve at three forty-nine... eight at six forty-five," etc. I figured when they went to UPC scanning (fifteen years after the rest of the world) that would stop, but it didn't.


That is mainly to track inventory for loss prevention purposes, they inventory more often than most stores to try and stay on top of shrinkage from both internal and external people.

----------


## workman45

If you don't like the upsell you'll avoid ON Cue as they do the same thing.

----------


## gmwise

I prefer OnCue or Circle K, its less cramp, has well lit parking areas, security cameras the employees seem more pleasant,better paid.
7-11s' is always in strip mall like corner lots that is hell to get out of. 
The parking areas usually has cracked or potted or otherwise jacked up. theres a rare or barest attempt to at least have some landscape.
If it looks like a ghetto store then usually only the customers is from the ghetto.
7-11 needs a top to bottom transformation.
The whole thinking set needs to change; to change its present course which leads to mass store closings.

----------


## kevinpate

> to change its present course which leads to mass store closings. 

Excluding ones replaced by a newer store, I can only easily come up with one closed 7-11 in the parts of Normand and OKC I roam about regularly.  Could well be many others, but they don't ring any bells.

Perhaps I'm ghetto and dinna know it.  As that might shock momma, I don't think I'll tell her.

----------


## nik4411

Hey kevin, do you have a little Scottish in you or something? just curious by the way you type things sometimes.

In my opinion, 7-11's are fine by me. When I lived in Yukon, the one on Morgan and 15th was pretty decent...it is always busy too.

----------


## Thunder

I noticed a complaint about 7-11 having red roof tops.   Why should it ever be a complaint?  I don't see anyone complaining about McDonald's.

----------


## oneforone

I think some of you hate 7-11 for one reason and one reason only.

7-11 does not have discreet public bathrooms for those meetings you arrange on Craigslist.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> I think some of you hate 7-11 for one reason and one reason only.
> 
> 7-11 does not have discreet public bathrooms for those meetings you arrange on Craigslist.


 :Omg:

----------


## rondvu

:Smiley275:   OMGOSH OMGOSH WHO WOULD HAVE THUNK IT????

----------


## gmwise

7-11 sucks in choice of selections, the location sucks to get into and out, and the staff generally is stupid, but eh, what do you expect, the management sucks too.
ppp =ppp  which means: piss poor planning leads    to     piss poor performance.

----------


## oneforone

> 7-11 sucks in choice of selections, the location sucks to get into and out, and the staff generally is stupid, but eh, what do you expect, the management sucks too.
> ppp =ppp  which means: piss poor planning leads    to     piss poor performance.


Gmwise you sound like you are a sour ex-employee.

----------


## Thunder

I can understand what gmwise's saying.  There is a limited selections.  I went to Tulsa Monday night and stopped by two QT stations.  They had a much better selections, even better than OnCue.  I just luv the fresh bakery, I got some huge buttered Crossiarts.

7-Eleven tends to set up at corners, so it can be tough to get out with people not being kind enough to let others into the traffic.  I can't say that the staff is stupid, because I haven't encounter anything like that.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I like 7-11. 

And I know they pay decent (for that type of work anyway) and the ones here are fairly generous with benefits. You should see some of the Christmas "gifts" the employees get sometimes. They're insanely big for being basically a Christmas bonus for the peons. They've been in the thousands for people there only a few years (amounts are based on seniority).

Do I agree with some of their policies (like no lotto)? No. But it's privately owned. That's up to them. Most of them are clean, have a friendly staff, and have what I need in a pinch. That's all I ask from a place like that.

----------


## fuzzytoad

I don't see what the big deal is.. If you don't like 7-11, nobody's forcing you to go there.

They're obviously doing something right, or they'd be shutting down everywhere.

----------


## the_Mont

I wish they would update their Icee flavors.  My all time favorite flavor was the Sobee Energy Icee they had a few years ago.

----------


## EBAH

I like the 7-11's just fine.  I just personally wish they carried Red Bull, and a couple of other things.  By the way, their "Seventh Heaven" baked goods are totally sweet!

----------


## fromdust

theyre not that bad, much better than the ones that i went to a couple of weeks ago when i was in fort worth.

----------


## gmwise

> Gmwise you sound like you are a sour ex-employee.



I never worked for 7 -11.
I'm a retired USMC  E-9.

----------


## oneforone

> I never worked for 7 -11.
> I'm a retired USMC  E-9.


Then it must be the lack of a discreet bathroom as I mentioned earlier.

----------


## Thunder

> Then it must be the lack of a discreet bathroom as I mentioned earlier.


There's no need to attack.  Everyone can express their opinion, whatever you like them or not.

----------


## oneforone

I am sick and tired of all the threads that do nothing but bitch and complain about everything.

----------


## Thunder

> I am sick and tired of all the threads that do nothing but bitch and complain about everything.


 :Omg:  You don't have to join such threads!  Just refrain from attacking others.

----------


## gmwise

Wow  you got me...and you're like 9 years old?
Does your mummy know you're playing on the computer?

----------


## fuzzytoad

> I am sick and tired of all the threads that do nothing but bitch and complain about everything.


I am sick and tired of all the bitching and complaining about all the bitching and complaining in these threads!

----------

